# Paph. Johanna Burkhart



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2012)

*Paph. Johanna Burkhardt*

A plant I got from SVO (Paph. rothschildianum Dee Dee's Pride x adductum 'Dark Star'). I presume that the adductum is var. anitum. It is a first bloom only two flowers.

Ramon

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you are right. It's clearly manifested on the dorsal. Where is the clone Dark Star from?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I think you are right. It's clearly manifested on the dorsal. Where is the clone Dark Star from?



I am not sure but the cross is from Sunset Valley Orchids.

Ramon


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! I would love to have a flask of selfing of adductum 'Black Star'. I heard adductum is very hard to germinate.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 26, 2012)

just gorgeous, I love these anitum hybrids


----------



## John M (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, that's very nice! Love that dorsal!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2012)

It clearly has anitum in it and SVO should of stated it as so. Nice flower(s) Ramon.


----------



## emydura (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2012)

fantastic color...one of my favorite multifloral hybrids.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice!

Becoming one of my favorite hybrids!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2012)

Multis, eh! oke:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 26, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2012)

That is lovely! :clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 26, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

:smitten: That is spectacular -- exactly what I'm looking for in a multifloral! :clap::drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Multis, eh! oke:



P. besseae is a mutli! oke:

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! Very striking...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2012)

super!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> P. besseae is a mutli! oke:
> 
> Ramon



WHAH??


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunning dorsal!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Do you think it will bloom every year, or does it take longer than a year for a growth to mature?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is an up date of the flower after a week open. It flattened up and stretched out.

Ramon

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2012)

You ought to have it judged!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2012)

even better


----------



## Tibo74 (Apr 8, 2012)

nice !


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 8, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Do you think it will bloom every year, or does it take longer than a year for a growth to mature?



A year and a half.

Ramon


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2012)

Ramon, those are lovely !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Ramon.

It's beautiful!!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 10, 2012)

Fabulous plant!


----------

